# Felix Macias Seminar on 2/20/05



## James Kovacich (Jan 13, 2005)

http://www.scientific-streetfighting.com/MACIASGUNGFU.html

Master Instructor Felix Macias Jr. will be conducting a seminar in Hayward, Ca. on Feb. 20th, 2005. Click the above link for more info. and click the following  link to go directly to his site for more info. on him.
http://www.taoofgungfu.com/


----------

